# Quick HGH testing question



## mkng (Apr 23, 2010)

I know this is probably pretty obvious but just wanted to get some extra input. Hope you guys dont mind....

You can use a pregnancy test to test hgh. If positive, you have hcg, not hgh. If negative you still don't know if you have hgh, all you really know is that you don't have hcg, correct?

Is there any other ways to do a home test, and this may be a stretch to do at home but is there a test to check quality?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## alextg (Jan 27, 2010)

mkng said:


> I know this is probably pretty obvious but just wanted to get some extra input. Hope you guys dont mind....
> 
> You can use a pregnancy test to test hgh. If positive, you have hcg, not hgh. If negative you still don't know if you have hgh, all you really know is that you don't have hcg, correct?
> 
> ...


yeah ... shoot 10iu and check if you get the sides of hgh


----------



## mkng (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks I'll give it a try.

**Not sure if I accidentally posted this thread here or a mod moved it, weird**


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

why are you asking? just curious...........


----------



## jordanwlkp (Jun 30, 2008)

heard about testing by jabing 30iu before bed and if youve got swollen anckles and fingers then you have gh...

never tryid this method ,its just what ive heard


----------



## mkng (Apr 23, 2010)

adlewar said:


> why are you asking? just curious...........


I picked up 200iu of some Hyg and it appears to be counterfeit, but hopefully not fake. I have confidence in my source and he's given me the option of a refund if I find out it's fake hgh. He told me to try it for a 3-4 weeks and let him know if I want to continue or not, but I wanted to run some tests to be more certain.



jordanwlkp said:


> heard about testing by jabing 30iu before bed and if youve got swollen anckles and fingers then you have gh...
> 
> never tryid this method ,its just what ive heard


Wow, 30iu seems like alot. I was a little worried about 10iu.


----------



## mkng (Apr 23, 2010)

I've decided to test with 10iu tomorrow morning.

Can you guys help me with a couple of things...

1. The sides that should be easiest to detect is cts, correct?

2. How long will it take for me to notice having sore wrists/hands?

3. Would it be best to take two 5iu jabs rather than one 10iu jab?


----------



## mkng (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi guys, just wanted to update the thread.

It took 3 days of 10iu for me to finally feel the sides (numb hands, slight headache). I went 2 days off since I figured there was enough in my system. I am now at 3iu a day and still have a little bit of numb hands in the morning, can barely make a fist.

I guess i will have to wait a few months to see how good of quality the gh is.

I skipped the pregancy test.

Thanks for the tip Alextg.


----------



## alextg (Jan 27, 2010)

mkng said:


> Hi guys, just wanted to update the thread.
> 
> It took 3 days of 10iu for me to finally feel the sides (numb hands, slight headache). I went 2 days off since I figured there was enough in my system. I am now at 3iu a day and still have a little bit of numb hands in the morning, can barely make a fist.
> 
> ...


np mate ... Keep it for some months to actually see the benefits


----------



## bigjit (Jan 1, 2010)

i bought some Norditropin SimpleXx 15mg and aware of many fakes out there but i trust my source and consider him a friend it came sealed boxed with leaflet but noticed that straight away it had a grey stopper instead of orange what i am used to. Also the writing flacked of the sticker and is now completely off and is oderless! what you think?????


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

bigjit said:


> i bought some Norditropin SimpleXx 15mg and aware of many fakes out there but i trust my source and consider him a friend it came sealed boxed with leaflet but noticed that straight away it had a grey stopper instead of orange what i am used to. Also the writing flacked of the sticker and is now completely off and is oderless! what you think?????


That sounds suspicious to me.


----------



## bigjit (Jan 1, 2010)

yeah mate got me thinking too. Ive not seen one with grey stopper at end always orange one. It was in plastic package and sealed. ive ran it for a few weeks but as you know it takes a month or so for gh to take effect. to many fakes of this gh mate not worth buying unless you really trust and done your homework my bad and straight down pan for me. gutttedddd!


----------



## Northern Rocker (Aug 18, 2007)

one indication of real HGh (and I stress only indication cause it might be something else making it bubble) is if you agitate the vial after mixing with BAC, there should be a froth on the surface of the liquid. The protein causes this.

At least if there are NO bubbles or froth then chances are its fake.


----------



## bigjit (Jan 1, 2010)

Northern Rocker said:


> one indication of real HGh (and I stress only indication cause it might be something else making it bubble) is if you agitate the vial after mixing with BAC, there should be a froth on the surface of the liquid. The protein causes this.
> 
> At least if there are NO bubbles or froth then chances are its fake.


i understand brother but it comes pre-mixed in a glass tube ready to use. i just want to know if anyone has had one with a grey stopper at one end as i only seen with orange stopper. :confused1:


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Is there an official website you can check this on?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

bigjit said:


> i understand brother but it comes pre-mixed in a glass tube ready to use. i just want to know if anyone has had one with a grey stopper at one end as i only seen with orange stopper. :confused1:


Pre mixed gh? Is it some sort of pharma grade? :confused1: GH is never pre mixed i don't think besides for the ready pins.


----------



## bigjit (Jan 1, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Pre mixed gh? Is it some sort of pharma grade? :confused1: GH is never pre mixed i don't think besides for the ready pins.





Rich-B said:


> Is there an official website you can check this on?


yes mate it does come in a pre-mixed pen/tube and yes its pharma from denmark.

yes mate ive checked on formums and they have orange stoppers but then again some are from 2005 so they could have changed them. I guess i have to wait a few weeks see if i look like gh has took effect.


----------



## fat-2-thi-2-mus (Mar 8, 2010)

i thort once the gh was mixed it had to be used within 72 hours?


----------



## bigjit (Jan 1, 2010)

fat-2-thi-2-mus said:


> i thort once the gh was mixed it had to be used within 72 hours?


no mate this comes in pen like tube what is kept in fridge and can be used to its expiry date. "Norditropin SimpleXx 15mg" sorry got no pics. Its pre-mixed and is ready to use. Really good if its real. Alot of fakes and i mean alot but if you get the real deal your on a winner!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Northern Rocker (Aug 18, 2007)

Jab 8iu at one and you should have tingly hands and/ or cts within a day or so.


----------



## kimgym (Sep 14, 2010)

Help! ive taken 3 45 ius of norditropin simplexx, the first one i got alot of side effects ie water retention and painfull periods. after use id lost over 14lbs of fat looked younger and had more energy. this stuff stang like mad!! more and more the more i got leaner. with little exercise and poorish diet....this stuff was from crawley and smelt sterile when opening.

i had 4wks off due to supplier being on his hols. i was given another norditropin simplexx as a gift for my bday. this one was from Thailand didnt smell sterile lable a little squiffy and bung moved when i drew on pin (this didnt happen on others) this caused no pain or bruising like other stuff but i had the same side effect like massive womens pains and water retention. ive got to the end of course a few days ago and yeh im defo getting leaner and feel more positive.

Im back on the uk stuff now and its not stinging likeit was before arrrrrhhhhhh im going mad whats real and what aint??im putting in 3ius a day with a cpl days off a week if i get any twinges im not sure about.

does gh have a smell?

does it sting?

should the bung move?

im using 10ius of fluid to recieve 3ius of gh is this correct?

where can i get one of those cool handbag pens?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

it should also be noted that waiting to see if you get CTS is not a definate indicator of it being real or not,i have used many different brands of GH and at varying doses from 4-45iu a day and have never ever had CTS feelings,just thought i would add this in to confuse things further


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

if doing 4uis in morning after 5 days, no tingly in hands but extreme tiredness thru day and slight headache whats all that about


----------

